# Teich anlegen Kosten?



## lucky007 (17. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe mir ein Grundstück gekauft auf dem bereits 3 kleine Zuchtteiche (ca. 1000m² Wasseroberfläche) mit Forellenbesatz vorhanden sind. Das Grundstück umfasst ca. 11000m² mit eigener Quelle ca 15l/sec. Ich beabsichtige jetzt zusätzlich einen größeren Teich von ca. 4000m² anlegen zu lassen. Dazu würde mich es interressieren mit welchen Kosten ich zu rechnen habe für die Baggerarbeiten. Der Aushub kann am Grundstück verteilt bzw gleich für einen Hochwasserdamm verwendet werden. 

Danke im voraus.
 l.g.


----------



## Syntac (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Puh, also nur fürs Baggern liegen hier bei uns die Preise so bei 75-85,-- Euro die Stunde. 

Bei 4000qm kommt da aber bestimmt einiges an Zeit zusammen. 

Fotos von der Anlage? ...sind doch neugierig hier


----------



## lucky007 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

danke vorerst für die Antwort. Weiss jemand vielleicht ob auch ein Pauschalpreis / m³  üblich ist? Oder sagen wirs anders, komm ich mit ca. 20.000 Euro aus. Hab da leider überhaupt keine Ahnung was das kosten kann.

Ich fahr morgen erst zum Notar unterschreiben und am Wochenende kann ich dann die ersten Fotos machen.

l.g.
lucky007


----------



## tomry1 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Hi 
Erstmal |welcome:|laola: 

*ON BOARD


*Wenn du mir sagst wo du her kommst kann ich dir genauere Preise nennen.
Schau mal auf 

www.erento.com

Hier in Hamburg habe ich eine riesiege Auswahl an Baggern und Planierraupen.

Minibagger pro Tag = 230 € am Tag und 890 in der Woche

Planierraupe          =  440 € am Tag und 1800 in der Woche

Normaler Bagger auf Rädern = von 500 - 1000 am Tag und von 2700-4000 in der Woche.


Ich habe auch schon überlegt und bin zum Entschluss gekommen das die Planier Raupe optimal ist.
Schau doch einfach mal nach.#6


----------



## lucky007 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Hi tomry1,

bin aus Österreich, das mit den mieten wird bei mir aus zeitgründen leider nicht funktionieren, da ich meinen urlaub lieber fürs fischen verwenden will .

Ich denke mir, dass es mit der Planierraupe allein wohl nicht so einfach sein wird, da der Boden sehr schwer ist da er sehr lehmhaltig ist.

Kennt vielleicht jemand von euch einen Baggerfahrer den er um einen ca. Preis fragen kann. Wäre mir sehr geholfen. Ich benötige den Preis damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt für Preisverhandlungen habe und ob ich mir den Aushub überhaupt leisten kann :c


----------



## tomry1 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Keine Zeit?
Wo gibts denn sowas ;-)
Wenn man etwas will schafft man es auch 
Hier gibts einige Leute die sich einen Teich innerhalb von 2 Monaten erarbeitet haben..
Jeden Abend und jedes Wochenende geschaufelt^^

Natürlich nicht so ein rieeesen See ...
Zur Not hole dir doch ein par Helfer aus der Familie!
Ich kann dir aber eins versichern... wenn du alles machen lassen willst musst du schon Millionär sein.
Lass dir doch einen Kostenvoranschlag von einer Baufirma machen.
Du wirst sehn was die sich da zusammenrechnen ist unglaublich.
(Schon alleine der Bagger am Tag..)


----------



## auborne (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Du müsstest aus meiner nähe kommen dann würde ich dir helfen.... wenn ich ab und zu mal Zeit habe

aber hier im board müsste es auch bagger fahrer geben


----------



## Syntac (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Keine Zeit?
> Wo gibts denn sowas ;-)
> Wenn man etwas will schafft man es auch
> Hier gibts einige Leute die sich einen Teich innerhalb von 2 Monaten erarbeitet haben..
> ...



Per Hand schaufeln? nich Dein Ernst oder? Selbst bei ner Großfamilie wäre das bei 4000qm ne halbe Lebensaufgabe.
Rechne mal, wenn der Teich nur 1,50m tief werden soll, biste schon bei 6000 cbm, selbst wenn wir mal mit 1tonne je cbm rechnen (was untertrieben ist) - biste bei gut 6000 tons 

Frag mal Heiko bmt_hehnske was das für ne Plagerei ist, der hat gut gebuddelt bei seinen Weihern 

Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen, denke aus dem Bauch raus mit 20.000 öcken kannste gut was bewegen. 

...und Glückwunsch zur neuen Anlage!


----------



## Farina (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Hallo Lucky,

ich versuche Dir ein wenig zu helfen.....

Ein wichtiger Faktor wäre natürlich die Aushubtiefe, ich gehe jetzt mal von 2 m aus, d.h. aus deinem Teich kommen ca.8000m³ Boden. Da Du vermutlich Böschungen anlegen möchtest, sicherlich 500 m³ weniger.

Um Dir die Menge zu verdeutlichen, dass sind ca. 670 Sattelzüge voll Boden!

Kostenaufstellung: 

1. Baustelleneinrichtung des Bauunternehmers

   Kosten für Transport der Baumaschinen mit einem Tieflader 
   ca. 75 €/Std. 

2. Ketterbagger (mindestens 25 to) mit Grabenräumlöffel incl.  Bedienung und Diesel 90,00 €/Std. Tagesleistung ca. 800-1000m³/Tag.

3. Trecker mit 12 m² Mulde für den Transport innerhalb deines Grundstückes (48,00 €/Std. incl. Diesel und Bedienung)

4. Raupe incl. Bedienung und Diesel 95-110 €, 15 to sollte die Raupe schon haben, (z.B. CAT D4)

Wen ich wüßte wo du wohnst, könnte ich Dir sicher helfen.

Gruß Farina


----------



## Gardenfly (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Laß dir Zeit,bring dein Geld auf die Bank umd hohle noch einiges an Zinsen raus und im Herbst/Winter fragst du mal bei einigen Baufirmen(Tiefbau ) nach.
viele sind über Kleinaufträge dann froh,um ihre laufenden kosten zu decken,derzeit machen die ihr Geld mit Großbauaufträgen.
Für unseren Verein haben wir einiges sparen können,einer hat voll in die Sch.... gegriffen und einen Festpreis gemacht der 50% unter den anderen Angeboten lag (hat noch nie einen Teich saniert und wird es wohl auch nie wieder machen).


----------



## gründler (17. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

hi
Hier in der nähe wurde ein teich in Keilform angelegt,einfach mit nen Trecker nen Keil geschaufelt.So gibt es ab mitte des teiches ca 2m tiefe bis zum ende hin.An der anderen seite geht es flach hinauf oder runter ins tiefe je nachdem wie man es sieht.
Und nen Bauer finden oder nen trecker ist die billigste version.
lg


----------



## lucky007 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Hallo,

danke euch für eure Antworten und Ratschläge. Am Sonntag bekomm ich auch das erste Angebot, mal schauen. Ich hoffe es bleibt im leistbaren Bereich. Ich muss ja sowieso noch zuerst die Pläne einreichen und die Bewilligung abwarten aber laut Wasserschutz und Naturschutz habe ich keine Probleme zu erwarten.

l.g.

lucky


----------



## Fischi 2008 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*



lucky007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke euch für eure Antworten und Ratschläge. Am Sonntag bekomm ich auch das erste Angebot, mal schauen. Ich hoffe es bleibt im leistbaren Bereich. Ich muss ja sowieso noch zuerst die Pläne einreichen und die Bewilligung abwarten aber laut Wasserschutz und Naturschutz habe ich keine Probleme zu erwarten.
> 
> ...


 
Eine Frage Lucky !

hast du dir die Pläne zeichnen lassen, müssen diese Pläne von einer Firma sein oder kann mann diese auch privat machen lassen.
Bin nämlich auch gerade daran einen Teich zu machen ( möchte ich gerne falls es bewilligt wird) und muß die Speisung aus einen kleinen Bach entnehmen. Habe eine riesige Menge an Unterlagen zu erbringen darum meine Frage. Zur Zeit bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einen Planzeichner.


----------



## lucky007 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern hatte wir einen Termin mit einer Erbewegungsfirma die uns ein Angebot machen werden, wobei ich jetzt schon weiss, dass wir mit denen bestimmt nicht arbeiten werden. Die wollten für ca. 10.000 m³ zwischen 20-25.000 euro abcashen |uhoh:. Unser Glück ist, dass wir uns sehr gut mit den Vorbesitzer verstehen und er uns voll bei unserem Projekt unterstützt. Er hat auch die notwendigen Beziehung zu div. Beamten. Kurzerhand organisierte er uns einen weiteren Termin mit einem Baggerfahrer der einen sehr guten Ruf hat und uns die Aushubarbeiten zu einem Freundschaftspreis von ca 8000 - 10000 durchführt :q. 

@Fishi 2008

für die Einreichung brauchst du unbedingt einen Plan von einem fachkundigen Ziviltechniker oder ähnliches (kosten ca. 1500 - 2000 euro). Am besten suchst du einen der schon mal einen Teich geplant hat oder frag am besten beim Wasserwirtschaftsverband(zuständige Behörde in Österreich) nach, ob Sie dir einen empfehlen können. Desweiteren brauchst du auch eine Katasterplan und einen Gewässerauszug. Bei uns ist es nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, da ein Großteil des Grundstückes bereits als Fischereigewässer  gewidmet ist und wir wasserrechtlich bereist alles geklärt haben. Aber erkundige dich im vorhinein bei den zuständigen Behörden (Wasserschutzverband u. Naturschutz) ob eine Bewilligung generell möglich ist bevor du dir einen Plan erstellen lässt. Schick mir am besten deine Emailadresse per PN dann kann ich dir weiter Unterlagen zukommen lassen. Hab Richtlinen für die Einreichung von Deutschland(Bayern) und Österreich, die man als Anhaltspunkt verwenden kann.

L.g. Lucky

PS: Anbei die versprochen Fotos der bestehende kleinen Anlage wenn das Projekt fertig ist schick ich euch weitere Fotos.


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Moin
Ich hoffe, das ihr einen Weg findet, den Baggerfahrer offiziell zu bezahlen, ansonsten wäre das für die abgewiesene Firma ein gefundenes Fressen - die warten nur auf sowas und schauen garantiert nach, wer den Auftrag bekommen hat...

|wavey:


----------



## lucky007 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

@fischpaule

auf jeden fall, denn die andere Firma wollte 79€ / Stunde und die Bagger hätten die sich ausleihen müssen da Sie die schweren Geräte nicht haben. Und der andere hat alle Geräte und verrechnet uns 40€/ Stunde. Ist schon ein älterer Herr.

l.g.
Lucky


----------



## Syntac (21. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

na das ist doch mal ein echt fairer Preis! Glückwunsch!


----------



## lucky007 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Hallo Zusammen,

mir wird gerade schlecht ich habe soeben das Angebot für die Erstellung des Planes vom Ziviltechniker erhalten. Der will zwischen 3000 - 5000 Euronen dafür???? Sind die wirklich so teuer oder soll ich mir noch weitere Angebote einholen.

l.g.
Lucky


----------



## Fischpaule (29. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Moin
Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz oder?
Normalerweise bekommen Architekten (Und nix anderes ist ja der Ziviltechniker) etwa 10% der Bausumme, aber das auch nur wenn sie die komplette Durchführung organisieren und überwachen....
Du müsstest also von dem offiziellen Angebot ausgehen - also von den 20-25.000€. Wenn er die ganze Sache nicht nur plant, sondern auch überwacht, würde ich ihm im extremsten Fall 10% davon geben, normalerweise nur 6-8%, da du ja die Durchführung organisierst.

|wavey:


----------



## lucky007 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Teich anlegen Kosten?*

Hi,

hab ich mir auch gedacht das es ein witz ist. Aber angeblich sind alle seine Projekte die er bis jetzt eingereicht hat bewilligt worden und das lasst er sich anscheinend zahlen. Da wir bereits eine mündlich Zustimmung vom zuständigen Organ haben sind wir auf den auch nicht angewiesen und ich hol mir noch ein weiteres Angebot von einem anderen Ziviltechniker ein. Danke für deine Info mit den 10% damit hab ich schon einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------

